# Raven RV9 - Anybody use one?



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking for some reviews and comments on the Raven RV9 ...looking into the 13'6" range…how is the back bone and does it have much sag on the tip? (...hold your jokes…lol) What else can you tell me about it? Any bad experiences or struggles?

Thanks


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

I own one. Great rod, easy to load and lunch your float setups a good 40 yards, even farther if youre running a heavy rig. 

The backbone is solid, I'll take it out for salmon in the early fall, and then steelhead all through the winter and spring. 

All-in-all, a great rod that will hold its value and not disappoint.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ChromeCollector said:


> I own one. Great rod, easy to load and lunch your float setups a good 40 yards, even farther if youre running a heavy rig.
> 
> The backbone is solid, I'll take it out for salmon in the early fall, and then steelhead all through the winter and spring.
> 
> All-in-all, a great rod that will hold its value and not disappoint.


That's what I was hoping to hear...something that can double as a salmon set up. Thanks Chrome. I suppose the only down side might be if you need something replaced under warranty it probably isn't the cheapest to ship to Canada. But I guess that's why you just keep other rods on hand.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> if you need something replaced under warranty it probably isn't the cheapest to ship to Canada. But I guess that's why you just keep other rods on hand.


You're right, I broke the tip section of my rod once and had to get a new one sent to me for ~$40. Not a bad deal but it took about 2 weeks.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ChromeCollector said:


> You're right, I broke the tip section of my rod once and had to get a new one sent to me for ~$40. Not a bad deal but it took about 2 weeks.


That's actually cheaper/quicker than I expected. I'm pulling the trigger on this purchase.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> That's actually cheaper/quicker than I expected. I'm pulling the trigger on this purchase.


I suggest buying local, and supporting our Cleveland economy. Craig at Erie Outfitters will price match and get you out the door the same day with what you're looking for. 

Tell him Chrome sent you.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Haha yeah I generally go to Craig anyways but I'll mention you. I'm giving him a call soon to have him place an order. He is the man.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a very good rod!!!!......My only complaint are the tiny eyelets. I seem to freeze up faster than everybody else...... Other than that, it's an amazing piece of equipment that I've use for years


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

flyphisherman said:


> It's a very good rod!!!!......My only complaint are the tiny eyelets. I seem to freeze up faster than everybody else...... Other than that, it's an amazing piece of equipment that I've use for years


Good to know! Ya I heard the guides were small but like most of us crazy winter chrome getters I can deal with it haha. Thanks for the info! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

@ChromeCollector @flyphisherman I had to revisit this thread to tell both of you the rod has been awesome and has certainly handled some brutes. Last November I put it thru a torture test on those norther Michigan fish on the PM and it was outstanding....go figure I bring it back here and it breaks.

Just like you guys mentioned, the eyes are really small and catch ice pretty easily. So I was retying and prior to running the line back thru I ended up doing something pretty stupid (I know better) and I shook the rod tip in the water to get the ice off. That tip section busted off like it was nothing.

I'll be sending it out to get fixed. Hopefully Craig can hook me up with another receipt. His last one was literally hand written and I kept it in my wallet until the ink rubbed away. I'm sure he won't mind helping me out. For $45 plus shipping it's worth it.


----------

